# Sticky  Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content (UPDATED)



## PloProf Pimp

For anyone interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/aquadive-296582.html

***

(From Ariel a.k.a arutlosjr11)

Mr. PIMP, 

I too found some cool sites for others to look at while on my own quest to learn.* In fact, I invite others to post articles about vintage Aquadive watches they have ran across*. Hope ya'll enjoy reading as much as I do...

Thanks again, and I hope you don't mind me coming into your post. Instead of starting a new thread, I figured I would just add on to yours. In addition, I hope you don't mind me making it a sticky either, as this can be the Go-To post for Aquadive articles! (thanks for the permission ahead of time) ;-)

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50resto.html

DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50

the aquadive test video - YouTube

http://jiehong.org/blog/2010/08/01/aquadive-caribbean-1000m-vintage-diver/
http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com/2010/07/karl-shreeves-aquadive.html

The Aquadive Time-Depth: A Huge Chunk of Electric 1970's.Goodness - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE
https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/my-vintage-rotary-aquadive-618088.html

Aquadive - vintage! - ATG Vintage Watches Forums
http://scubawatch.org/caribbean_jenny.html
http://scubawatch.org/AQUADIVE_NOS.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/just-got-some-jenny-aquadive-stuff-133242.html
http://montresdeplongee.free.fr/page.htm

http://www.equationoftime.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9324

http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,377301,377301

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/vintage-aquadive-new-arrival-lots-pictures-247723.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/aquadive-296582.html


----------



## JonasForsberg

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*



PloProf Pimp said:


> For anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/aquadive-296582.html


Great reading - thanx!!
I love the ploprof/aquadive picture... Ploprof is soooo.... beaugly... and in my book that is design at it best - a beauty and a beast in the same case.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

Awesome Ariel, thanks so much!!! Some great info there, will be reading for awhile. ;>)


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*



PloProf Pimp said:


> Awesome Ariel, thanks so much!!! Some great info there, will be reading for awhile. ;>)


No thank you and I hope you like what I've found. And thank you all ahead of time for taking the time to read through the links!!!

Happy reading...


----------



## Victor Boyd

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

I have owned a few Vintage Aquadive`s over the years










Cheers,
Vic


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

Real nice Vic.



Victor Boyd said:


> I have owned a few Vintage Aquadive`s over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*



Victor Boyd said:


> I have owned a few Vintage Aquadive`s over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


Great picture. This dial has always made me think of an old speedometer. It's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

My vintage AD collection:

A square/cushion case version of the round 1000m watch called the Flying Saucer or Toilet Seat. Note that this is an aftermarket vintage ZRC bracelet and not original.









A ladies version of the FS, the model 1069:

























The Model 1065, aka Flying Saucer, aka Toilet Seat, aka 709 or 709-1 (slightly different cases between these last two):
















Above is the original bracelet, below are some other vintage options.

















Time Depth Model 50, a beast of a watch even by today's standards

































Will post up more pics once we get some sun around here!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

great pics and incredible collection Colin. Thanks.


----------



## angleness

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> great pics and incredible collection Colin. Thanks.


Great reading!


----------



## sarwanov

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

It's an interesting post and I appreciate it


----------



## Stef C

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

Nalu............wow Nice wathes....»Love the Blue and Orange 1069......i am born too late to buy these....too expensive and rare to buy these days..............thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stef C

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

Love the 60s to 70s Style of Aquadive...........the Depht gauge is just perfect to dive !


----------



## tcsasser

Just started to get interested in vintage Aquadive and I find this post - thanks for the links and pics!


----------



## nnickell

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Nokie

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Raymond.M

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

Its really awesome!!


----------



## georgy.r

*Re: Ran across some nice vintage Aquadive content*

nice watch!!


----------



## pro2zon

Great collection of info, i have a collection of old Model 50's.


----------



## Nikita70

Love the orange!


----------

